# The Macfarlane Bow Sander



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

A good mate of mine picked this gadget up for me at a trade show in Sydney. It's great for curved sanding and can do really precise work. Working the bow sander is quite therapeutic and sort of takes you back to a more peaceful age of woodworking. See all the details at the website.

www.houseofdunstone.com.au

Cheers

Mick

PS No idea why the last pic is upside down...


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Very cool! I'm on my way to work pretty quick but will check these out further, I'm intrigued. Thanks for posting it.

Sean


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Cool invention. Goes the small strip sanders 1 better, so I'm supposing it removes stock fast and precise.

Don't worry about the last post image being upside down. I have a pic viewer called "ViewDownUnder" that automatically flips shots to northern hemisphere mode


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

*I have a pic viewer called "ViewDownUnder" that automatically flips shots to northern hemisphere mode*

Very droll...actually that's why Australians are smarter than everybody else because being upside down we have a greater

supply of blood to the brain...


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

upside down or otherwise, Very cool tool!


----------

